
Startup options are much better than they look - scg
https://www.benkuhn.net/optopt
======
jbapple
Which employees get hired with an offer of 1% equity that is still 1% at the
time of an IPO or (non-acquihire) acquisition? Snap, a prominent IPO from this
year, had 6-8 rounds after the $10M valuation this article simulates.

